# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Giá trị đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh số 1 tại  miền trung

## vuducvip

*Giá trị thực của đánh lô đề trực tuyến*
* Hoặc Đầu Tiến Đuôi Tiến, Đầu Lùi Đuôi Lùi , V,V,V<1,2,3>
Trên đây chỉ là một số  đánh đề online    mình đưa ra trong rất nhìu  đánh đề online    mà ko thể biên soạn ra đây trong một lúc được, chỉ có một điều muốn nói với tất cả ace là làm kinh doanh thì phải có lãi,vốn bỏ nhìu nhưng ko mất, bỏ ít ko ăn được mà vẫn mất(có câu chim chết vì mồi, người chết vì tham)  đánh đề online    ĐB ai cũng tham nhưng ta phải bít rằng ko tham  đánh đề online   được !
Phương pháp   đánh đề online   bắt Đề " 2 phần của tảng băng" 
Nội dung của Phương pháp   đánh đề online   tảng băng chìm-nổi như sau
chúng ta đã biết giải đặc biệt gồm 5 chữ số , ta mặc định là ngày A có giải đặc biệt là:12345 những chữ số xuất hiện trong giải đặc biệt đó ta gọi là phần nổi của tảng băng
và 5 chữ số còn lại 67890 ta gọi là phần chìm của tảng băng
Cách bắt đề như sau :
Cách 1 - ghép phần băng chìm với băng nổi lại với nhau : 5x5=25 và lộn lại ,tổng số ta có 50 con 
Ví dụ: ngày 08/9 giải ĐB là 17326. Tảng băng nổi là 12367, tảng băng chìm là 04589.
ghép tảng băng nổi và tảng băng chìm với nhau ta có đề ngày 09/9 là: 52
Tương tự kết quả các ngày sau cũng như vậy.
Cách 2 - Ghép toàn bộ tảng băng Chìm với nhau ta có 20 con đề dự định.
Ví dụ: đề ngày 16/9 là 73122; như vậy tảng băng nổi là 1237, tảng băng chìm là các số chưa ra 045689 ghép lại với nhau ta được con đề 06 ra ngày 17/9
Tổng cộng cách 1+2 ta có 70 số dự kiến.
( Xác xuất ra đề trong phần tảng băng nổi rất thấp, có thể 10 ngày mới có 1 ngày ra 2 số đề trong cùng phần tảng băng nổi)
Hãy thử tính xem giá trị thực (giá trị thấp nhất) của một điểm  đánh đề online   là bao nhiêu nhé.
Giả sử tôi đánh 100 con Lô Đề, mỗi con 1 điểm.
=> chắc chắn tôi sẽ ăn được đúng 27 điểm Lô Đề. Tính ra tiền là 27x8 = 216 nghìn.
Gọi x là giá trị của 1 điểm Lô Đề. => Tiền chủ  đánh đề online   thu vào của tôi là 100x.
Vì chủ  đánh đề online   đéo thể lỗ được, nên tiền nó thu vào sẽ phải lớn hơn tiền nó trả cho tôi, tức là 100x > 216 ---> Suy ra x=21.6 nghìn.
Vậy 1 điểm  đánh đề online   thấp nhất là 21.6 nghìn. Chủ nào tính  đánh đề online   là 21.6 thì sẽ hòa vốn. Không chừng đen thì âm nặng.
Chỗ rẻ nhất ghi  đánh đề online   tôi được biết lf 22.2, chứ chưa có chỗ nào tôi thấy ghi dưới 20 cả. Thường thường phang 100 điểm mà ghi có 22.5 đã được cho là rẻ rồi.
3/ Không nên đánh  đánh đề online   xiên. Nên đánh đề hơn.
Cũng từ cái xác suất ăn  đánh đề online   mà tính ra được:
xác suất ăn  đánh đề online   xiên 2 = 0.2376 mũ 2=0.05648= 5.64%.
Ăn đề xác suất là 1%, bỏ 1 ăn 70, vậy với cái xác suất 5.64% này bỏ 1 bét cũng phải ăn 12. Mà thực tế chỉ cho ăn có 10.
Tương tự: xác suất ăn  đánh đề online   xiên 3= 0.2376 mũ 3 = 1.34% --> Bỏ 1 ăn phải tầm 55, nó cho ăn có 40.
xác suất ăn  đánh đề online   xiên 4= 0.2376 mũ 4 = 0.319% --> Bỏ 1 ăn tầm 220, nó cho ăn có 100.
Xiên càng nhiều thì càng thiệt. Đánh mẹ đề cho nó công bằng. Tất nhiên nếu ai có 5 nghìn trong túi mà tối muốn lên HALE chơi thì làm con xiên 5, xiên 6 cũng ổn.
Cầu là gì: = Là một thứ nối liền hai cái gì đó
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh lode online, ghilode .com, trang ghi lo online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, website danh de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode ghi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

